# Coding Help - I have a question patient has Medicare



## tholcomb (Jun 30, 2010)

Good afternoon all,

I have a question patient has Medicare patient was seen in office 99213 and had destruction of 6 AK lesions, 17000 1st lesion, and 17003 2-14 lesions Medicare is denying 17003 reason they give is 17000 is global to 17003 should I add modifier 79 to 17003?


Thank you,
Tracy Holcomb, CPC-A


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 30, 2010)

So they are denying 17000 but paying 17003? If you are billing them together they should not be considered global and no modifier should be needed. I would contact them and see if that is the reason they are denying it. If so that would need to be appealed.


----------



## JessH2618 (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree.  17003 is an Add on code and by definition it cannot be billed without 17000.  I would definitely call Medicare and follow up with an appeal in need be.  

Jessica H, CPCD


----------



## drampas3418 (Jul 15, 2010)

i have received that denial also but it all my cases the 17000 is denying against another visit previous to this one. if the patient was seen last week for a different procedure then this is why it is denying , it will need a 79 modifier. it is most likely not denying against the 17003. hope that helps


----------

